
Rails 6 adds ability to block writes to a database - alkesh26
https://blog.saeloun.com/2019/12/10/rails-block-writes-to-database-connection-while-prevent-writes
======
puneetsutar
Nice article! Is it possible for me to restrict make disable write for all the
tables when use rails console in production. Do you have a recommendation?

